# Tutorial for Settin Up LAN Betwen 2PC's nt connectd 2 net



## Dipen01 (Feb 28, 2005)

hey guys...
    I have two PC's Windows XP sp2 installed. got  Lan cards intalled on both PC's. Got a LAN cable (dunno if its cross crimp or any other but my friends have used it before for this same reason).. the distance betn 2 PC's is approx 6 mtrs. The only reason for LAN is sharing data no NET..

    I hope some of you techies will help me get this properly... i will be really thankful if a little bit detailed TUTORIAL is posted on this topic..

  regards..
  Dipen


----------



## digen (Mar 1, 2005)

The below tutorial is for setting up a LAN without sharing a internet connection.Other purposes could be well served by selecting properly through the Network Setup Wizard.

*Network Setup Wizard*:
You can use the Network Setup Wizard to make things easier.To access it
1.Start>Control Panel>Network Connections>Network Setup Wizard
Click Next.

2.Under the "Select the connection method", choose "other" & click next.
Also under "Other internet connection methods" choose "This computer belongs to a network that does not have a network connection" & click next.

3.Under "Your computer has multiple connections" select "let me choose the connections to my network" & click next.
Uncheck any connection if present under "Select the connections to bridge" & click next.

4.*Assigning a computer & workgroups names*:Give a description if you want & give a unique computer name.
Ex.Computer Description: My Network
Computer Name: DIGEN
Note:Make sure both computers have unique computer names.
The workgroup name has to be the same on both pc's.By default it will be MSHOME.Keep it as it is or 

change it if you want.

5.Next apply the network settings by clicking next.It should now tell you "You're almost done".
Since you have XP SP2 under each pc,choose the last option.
It will ask you to restart,kindly do so.Perform the same operations for the second pc.
The LAN connectiong should be listed under network connections after you restart.Configure the properties of both & carry out the below tasks.


6.*Instalingl the necessary protocols* if not installed.You will be needing:

1.Internet Protocol [TCP/IP]
2.File & Printer Sharing
3.Client for Microsoft Networks
Note:You can also install NetbEUI instead of TCP/IP.But infuture if you want to have internet 

connectivity you will need TCP/IP just because NetBEUI isnt a routable protocol

If any of the above are not listed then install them from install button.

7.*Configuring the TCP/IP Properties*: Under the TCP/IP properties,check "Use the following IP address" & issue a static IP along with the 

respective subnet mask.
You can choose from the following range of private addresses.

10.0.0.0-10.255.255.255
172.16.0.0-172.31.255.255.255
192.168.0.0-192.168.255.255
Though the valid range technically starts from 1,as 10.0.0.1 & ends at 10.255.255.254

You can choose any but commonly 192.168.0.x range is pretty much used.
IP Address: 192.168.0.1
Subnet mask: 255.255.255.0

For the second pc give
IP Address:192.168.0.2
Subnet mask:255.255.255.0


*Disable Firewall*:Also under the connection properties,under the advanced tab make sure the check box beneath "Internet Connection Firewall" is unchecked.Make sure you've also disabled any other firewall residing on the two systems.

*Sharing resources*: Share approapriate folders by right clicking them & choosing "Sharing & security"
Access computers through "My Network Places".I hope this helps you in configuring & implementing a network,if you have any problems shoot in this very thread.


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 1, 2005)

hey digen..

    thnakx yaar for ur effort... gr8 tutorial... it will make me easier to set up a LAN.... But buddy i also have a little different problem .. i have posted it before and u also has ur reply on it.. but still that topic is not clear and the thread is closed...
    i will appreciate if u can help me with it...
the thread is  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14342&highlight=

  Regards..
   Dipen


----------



## digen (Mar 1, 2005)

Ok I wont reply to that thread & bump it up.Instead lets continue with discussing your problem here itself.

After all that has gone into the thread did you ever considering checking the cable & the lan cards with your vendor or somewhere else for that matter?If not then I firmly suggest you do so first.Since you say that you can view one host but cant access it,it appears that the hardware may be right in place.

Lets troubleshoot step by step shall we?
1.ping your localhost
ping 127.0.0.1
What does it say?Do this for both hosts.

2.ping the IP of the localhost.
Say you assigned 192.168.0.1 as the IP for host A & 192.168.0.2 for host B,then 
1.ping 192.168.0.1 from A &
2.ping 192.168.0.2 from B
What does it tell ya?

Post  the results here.


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 2, 2005)

Hey Digen..

   As said by u to check LAN Card and Cable...

1)   First of all i guess LAN card is working fine (even the LED blinks..properly).. and even in Device Manager it shows that the device is working properly... so what do u think do i need to check it with dealer..???

2) Secondly about the cable .. the same cable was being used by my friend for same purpose and was working great... but still i will confirm at a cyber cafe by checking it there...

3) as ur first question...:
    ping ur local host   
    ping 127.0.0.1

   buddy it says REQUEST TIMED OUT on both the PC's...

4) even if pinging 192.168.0.1 from A and vice versa....

       the reply is same REQUEST TIMED OUT...

 5) even i checked my IP by ipconfig...

6) i have one doubt ... one of my friend suggested that it may be the prob of somehting Guest and Adminsitrator and all... He meant one has to be Admin and other Guest... though he wasnt sure nor was I...   Do u have anythin on this...

7) One more doubt...:-- i didnt installed the drivers that  came with LAN card.. coz XP automatically detected it... so is this bcoz of it... Do u want me to install drivers from Driver disk.....


 Let me know.... what to do... thankx for ur advice...

  Cheers..
  Dipen


----------



## digen (Mar 2, 2005)

> 1) First of all i guess LAN card is working fine (even the LED blinks..properly).. and even in Device Manager it shows that the device is working properly... so what do u think do i need to check it with dealer..???
> 
> 2) Secondly about the cable .. the same cable was being used by my friend for same purpose and was working great... but still i will confirm at a cyber cafe by checking it there...


I was referring to the cable & the card.It may just be that the cable or the card could be faulty.But now since you have checked lets proceed.
First & foremost remove the network cards from both pc's.i.e uninstall the drivers & re-install with the respective drivers,not windows xp drivers.



> 3) as ur first question...:
> ping ur local host
> ping 127.0.0.1
> 
> ...



My first impression of the above is that the TCP/IP stack has gone haywire.In XP you cant remove/reinstall the TCP/IP protocol stack,you can reset it though.
At the command prompt issue the following commands:

```
netsh int ip reset c:\resetlog.txt
```
You can read more about it here

The above will reset TCP/IP stack & save a log file in the C: drive with the filename resetlog.txtBtw you did not specify what the outcome of "ipconfig/all" was?




> 6) i have one doubt ... one of my friend suggested that it may be the prob of somehting Guest and Adminsitrator and all... He meant one has to be Admin and other Guest... though he wasnt sure nor was I... Do u have anythin on this..



Nope nothing like that.By enabling the guest account anyone could logon & access resources irrespective of whether you want it or not.Its best to disable it for security perspective.But since you dont  have a proper  network configured yet all this comes under the second phase.


----------

